# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Carta de ProHass a Fernando Cillóniz, luego del SIPA 2012... ¿Quién le mete cabe a quién?

## Bruno Cillóniz

No les miento que venía pensando en ProHass cuando llegaba a la oficina, y me puse a pensar cómo nuevamente este año, no quisieron saber nada del Simposium de la Palta. Por eso, luego de ver la carta recibida en inform@cción -firmada por "La Directiva"-, me pregunto quién le mete cabe a quién en toda esta historia: 
¿inform@cción le mete cabe a la agricultura peruana?, ¿inform@cción le mete cabe al sector paltero del Perú?, ¿Fernando Cillóniz le mete cabe a la agricultura peruana?, ¿Fernando Cillóniz le mete cabe al sector paltero del Perú?, ¿Prohass le mete cabe a la agricultura peruana?, ¿ProHass le mete cabe al sector paltero del Perú?, ¿Prohass le mete cabe a inform@cción?, ¿ProHass le mete cabe a Fernando Cillóniz? o ¿los peruanos nos metemos cabes a nosotros mismos?...  :Confused:  
Me gustaría leer algunas opiniones al respecto -de quienes asistieron y no asistieron al evento (conferencias)- para ver si tenemos que hacer una autocrítica en inform@cción y seguir los consejos de nuestros amigos de ProHass  :Boxing: (jejejej)  
Saludos  1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpgTemas similares: maduracion brotes mango para realizar induccion...quien me puede ayudar SIPA 2012 "III SIMPOSIUM INTERNACIONAL DE LA PALTA" Entrevista a Fernando Cillóniz: " LA VERDAD SOBRE SANTA ANITA" ¿Por quién vas a votar en la segunda vuelta de las elecciones presidenciales 2011? ¿Y por qué? Necesito quien me pueda proveer de paprika

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Sierra Exportadora promueve reconversión de cultivos de palto en zona andina para incrementar producción de palta Hass* 
El mito que solía escucharse hasta hace poco, “la palta Hass no prospera en la sierra”, está quedando en el olvido.  Hoy los productores de palto de la zona andina del país, atendiendo la propuesta técnica de Sierra Exportadora, se han dado a la tarea de reconvertir sus cultivos de palta Fuerte o palta Criolla a palta Hass. 
“La palta Hass se vende para el mercado internacional, allá se puede vender más que en nuestro mercado local, por eso hemos empezado a cambiar cultivos en el campo, reemplazamos un cultivo por el otro, o a veces incluso sembramos en copones, como injertos, sembrando una especie sobre la otra”, dice Yuri Guevara, productor apurimeño que asistió al III Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2012) junto con otros 20 agricultores de su zona.  
Estos productores fueron motivados a participar en el evento por Sierra Exportadora, en tanto precisamente en su región se va a ejecutar un  plan para sembrar 700 hectáreas de palta Hass en uno de los tramos de la Carretera Interocéanica. 
“Así como a estos agricultores, Sierra Exportadora está planteando en otras zonas productivas de la región andina que la variedad de paltos con mejores posibilidades en el mercado es la palta Hass”, señala Guillermo Parodi, responsable del Programa Frutales de la agencia estatal que promueve los productos andinos.  
En esto hay plena coincidencia con la opinión de expertos internacionales.   David Fausse, de Mission Produce EE.UU., una de las empresas especializadas en comercialización y traslado de palta a nivel global, quien participó en SIPA 2012 como expositor, señaló que  “la palta Hass peruana tiene mejor estado de madurez (vida post cosecha más larga), está apta para el consumo las 22 semanas del año, a diferencia de la palta Fuerte, por eso puede llegar a diferentes mercados”. 
Al tener más durabilidad, agregó Fausse, puede rendir más por hectárea, por lo tanto la ganancia del agricultor será más alta.  Y ésta es la razón para querer extender su cultivo en los andes peruanos, que hasta el momento dedican el 10% de los cultivos de palto a la especie Hass, en tanto la palta Fuerte mantiene el 90%.   *Palta con valor agregado* 
Además de la reconversión de cultivos, Sierra Exportadora promueve también el valor agregado de la palta.  Un ejemplo de ello pudo verse y degustarse en su stand en el SIPA 2012, donde se presentaron cajas de guacamole “Salsa brava” (palta triturada, cebolla, tomate y pimiento verde aderezado con sal, aceite y zumo de limón) con y sin rocoto; y botellas de aceite de palta “Valle del Sur”, cuyos beneficios son comparables a los del aceite de oliva.  
En el Perú hay 18,000 hectáreas sembradas de palta, 12,000 en la costa y  6,000 en la sierra. En tanto hay una tendencia creciente de reconversión de cultivos, podría afirmarse que la palta Hass no solo prospera en la sierra, también hace prosperar a los productores andinos.  
Lima, 9 de noviembre 2012  *Fuente: Oficina de Prensa y Comunicaciones de SIERRA EXPORTADORA*

----------


## jara mariano

Para discutir el tema de manera objetiva, es necesario disponer de estadisticas confiables. No se puede senalar alegremente que podria haber una sobreoferta sin tener imformacion numerica precisa... En el ultimo mes he observado una caida del precio de las paltas en los mercados mayoristas y minoristas de Virginia y Washington DC. Actualmente se puede conseguir paltas mexicanas a 60 centavos de dolar la unidad, igualmente en los mercados que venden en bolsitas de cinco paltas, ahora la tienen con cinco unidades de tamano comercial y el precio es de 4 dolares.
Lo que vi en las tiendas Giant, y Safeway en Arlington fue que la palta peruana estaba cara... a 1.60 dolares la unidad y por su puesto hice el seguimiento y la vi madurar en los stands sin una notable variacion de su cantidad, me parece que no la compraban por el precio y yo no la volvi a comprar por mi experiencia.
Efectivamente hay problemas graves sobre la calidad cuando es consumida aca, realmente no se la causa, pero vi el problema. Creo que se trata de un trabajo conjunto de todas las instituciones vinculadas, no es cuestion de irse criticando y especulando sobre ciertos certamenes como que son de interes particular. Es necesario tomar las cosas en serio,porque se trata de un tema de interes nacional...
Ahora si Sierra Exportadora, esta incentivando el cultivo de la Hass, sera porque tiene suficiente informacion sobre todas las variables del cultivo y la variedad. 
Esperamos que las cosas sean discutidas de manera sensata y se llegue a un camino correcto para bien de todos los productores de palta en el Peru...

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para que no vayan a pensar que estoy metiendo a Sierra Exportadora en este lío, debo aclarar que nadie en el SIPA 2012 animó a los productores a sembrar palta hass indiscriminadamente "porque hay mercado de sobra", como lo quiere hacer entender ProHass, sin siquiera haber asistido a las conferencias. 
Todavía no voy a argumentar a favor del SIPA 2012, pero para que sepan los de ProHass, mi conclusión final luego de escuchar las conferencias, es que NO me debería animar a exportar palta hass por mi cuenta, porque no tengo la manera de controlar todas las variables que se requieren para estar seguro de que el producto llegue en óptimas condiciones a los mercados de destino; lo cual es beneficioso para los asociados de ProHass, porque no va a llegar más palta dañada a dichos mercados.. ¡Y eso es cuidar los intereses del sector paltero del Perú! 
En fin, sólo quería desligar a Sierra Exportadora por el artículo anterior, y aclarar que su mensaje fue que SÍ se puede sembrar palta hass en la sierra del Perú, con las dificultades que puede traer cualquier otro cultivo y con las particularidades de los terrenos y climas andinos. 
Y quería replantear las interrogantes de más arriba por una más directa: 
¿Es positivo o no para el negocio de la palta de exportación del Perú, que se realice todos los años un evento como el SIPA donde se revisen temas importantes de actualidad para lo toma de decisiones a nivel productivo y comercial? 
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Al respecto de la carta de ProHass, habría que hacer un breve recuento de la historia, pues como sabrán algunos, el Primer SIPA se realizó por convocatoria y con la participación de ProHass en el año 2009.  
Luego, en el 2010, cuando debía realizarse normalmente el segundo SIPA, no se pudo hacer porque Fernando Cillóniz cedió a las presiones de los directivos de ProHass de no realizar el evento, aún cuando inform@cción ya lo había anunciado en distintos medios, y que finalmente se tuvo que cancelar por una decisión unilateral -al parecer porque aún no se había abierto el mercado norteamericano-. 
Quienes alentamos a organizar el evento al año siguiente -el 2011- sin la participación de ProHass fuimos nosotros, su familia; porque no se puede ni se debe dejar de organizar un evento como el SIPA, simplemente porque ProHass está en contra de su realización. Así que ese año se realizó el evento, y como era de esperarse, no fue del agrado del los directivos del gremio, pues el tema coyuntural era precisamente la apertura del mercado norteamericano, que a mí entender preferían mantener en reserva. 
¿Lo que me pregunto es por qué no quieren que se toque el tema o se promueva el negocio de la palta en el Perú?... ¿Por qué tanta reserva con el negocio de la palta y el mercado gringo para los señores de ProHass? ¿Y por qué desde hace 3 años presionan, dan la espalda, ponen piedras en el camino y critican al evento, si está pensado para desarrollar el negocio y no para llevarlo a quiebra?... Eso es lo que no me queda claro y por lo que publiqué esta carta privada dirigida a mi padre, porque creo que basta con tener al Estado en contra de la agricultura, como para que también tengamos que estar esquivando las piedras que te tiran desde el sector privado. 
Por otra parte, ue se queden tranquilos en ProHass que inform@cción nunca deja de promover y destacar las bondades de la agricultura peruana y los productos que aquí se cultivan, incluida la palta. Y prueba de ello es el reciente slogan que acabamos de estrenar en este SIPA 2012, que pretende posicionar las agroexportaciones del país con la frase: "Perú: Paraíso Alimentario" o "Peru: Food Paradise". Así que no pretendan los señores de ProHass que no se toquen temas como el de la "mancha negra" en el SIPA, o "el chanchito blanco" en el SIUVA, porque en eventos así se deben tratar temas productivos, de procesos, comerciales, etc; aunque éstos sean temas sensibles y aunque a algunos no les guste oírlos o leerlos, porque no estamos hablando de la Expoalimentaria -por si acaso- si no de eventos dirigidos principalmente a los productores y exportadores de palta y uva del Perú respectivamente. 
Por otra parte, está claro que los directivos de ProHass no tienen una idea del esfuerzo y la inversión que se requiere para organizar éstos y otros eventos de inform@cción, -que muchas veces no son rentables- así que no piensen que todo lo que hace la empresa se hace exclusivamente para ganar dinero, porque eso es ser mezquinos, y Fernando Cillóniz no ha sido mezquino para rendirles el crédito que les corresponde -junto con SENASA- por la apertura del mercado norteamericano y demás trabajos que hacen en favor de sus asociados. 
Por eso, que no se preocupen tanto en el gremio sobre el mercado grindo -digo yo-, porque la puertas del SIPA siempre han estado y siempre estarán abiertas para que ProHass nos cuente el trabajo que viene realizando en favor del sector, y nos recomiende lo que haga falta saber para no desembocar en una futura sobreoferta qu afecte el negocio y las exportaciones de palta peruana. 
Pero si no quieren participar, por favor dejen que otros trabajen para bien del sector, y eviten sus cartas de preocupación, porque ya tenemos bien claro en inform@cción que lo que verdaderamente quiere la directiva de ProHass es que el SIPA no se realice nunca más, o al menos hasta que a ellos se les antoje... Y eso no va a ser posible. 
Saludos

----------

